# Conventional mount???



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I just bought a 97 Dodge that I want to put a plow on. The plow I have is a conventional mount Western 7.5 ft. Can I do this legally or will I get busted?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't believe you should have a problem. leos are still made with a conventional mount. plows were changed for airbags and appearance as far as I know but again i'm just a dumb plow guy


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't see how it could possibly be illegal. Unless you plan on using it to ram into cars or mow down innocent pedestrians, then maybe.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sno4U;802944 said:


> I just bought a 97 Dodge that I want to put a plow on. The plow I have is a conventional mount Western 7.5 ft. Can I do this legally or will I get busted?


Legally  No but busted probably not. Unless you get in an accident, then you have assumed the liability for restricting the crush zone, changed the weight ratio, decreased the brake capacity, etc, believe me the Lawyers will find more.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I thought after a certain year it was federally mandated that a plow system MUST have a removable headgear. Reason being it lessens the risk of me killing someone with the big 'ol chunk of steel that is present w/ a conventional mount system. Astetics? I could give sh09!
I have more confidence in the 'ol fashioned systems anyhow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sno4U;803027 said:


> I thought after a certain year it was federally mandated that a plow system MUST have a removable headgear. Reason being it lessens the risk of me killing someone with the big 'ol chunk of steel that is present w/ a conventional mount system. Astetics? I could give sh09!
> I have more confidence in the 'ol fashioned systems anyhow.


94 was the magic year, after that FVMSSA took over.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

got-h2o;802954 said:


> I don't see how it could possibly be illegal. Unless you plan on using it to ram into cars or mow down innocent pedestrians, then maybe.


It is not in Illinois.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Gear_Head;803187 said:


> It is not in Illinois.


Sorry in this case Federal law trumps state law. not allowed on federal funded roadways, regardless of state statues. If the state does not concede to the federal statue they lose Federal transportation funds. Besides his issues would not be the criminal/traffic charges but a civil suit.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I somewhat see where you guys are coming from, but give me a break (not you, the laws). I'd say that a plow on the front will do more damage than just the mounting hardware. Plus, if you are getting hit by the front of a truck I'd say you've got plenty to worry about anyways. Finally, my aftermarket front bumpers are perfectly legal and would do a lot more damage than a conventional plow.

Oh yeah, what about Meyer plows, the EZ tube design? Are you saying its illegal to drive the truck with the headgear still pinned into the tubes?


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

basher;803203 said:


> Sorry in this case Federal law trumps state law. not allowed on federal funded roadways, regardless of state statues. If the state does not concede to the federal statue they lose Federal transportation funds. Besides his issues would not be the criminal/traffic charges but a civil suit.


I would think this would apply to city, county and state agencies...such as IDOT, not the small private business that does not receive federal funds. Either way, at least we agree this is civil..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

got-h2o;803256 said:


> Plus, if you are getting hit by the front of a truck I'd say you've got plenty to worry about anyways. Finally, my aftermarket front bumpers are perfectly legal and would do a lot more damage than a conventional plow.
> 
> It's not just damage. It's the weight of the mount changing the weight ratio of the truck. putrescence from the front of the vehicle, etc... Believe me if the plow manufacturers could still use the conventional mount system they would.
> Oh yeah, what about Meyer plows, the EZ tube design? Are you saying its illegal to drive the truck with the headgear still pinned into the tubes?


Yeap, that's why Meyer has quit making that style unit. They can be held contributory as their design allows you to leave the lift frame in place after the blade is removed. Same reason DD changed the Blizzard.



Gear_Head;803294 said:


> I would think this would apply to city, county and state agencies...such as IDOT, not the small private business that does not receive federal funds. Either way, at least we agree this is civil..


No it applies to the enforcement of Federal statue on federally funded roads, that's how the Fed controls the state speed limits, DUI levels, snow removal coverage, etc. One of the reasons Montana and Wyoming now have posted speed limits.

But the biggest issue it applies to is juries and court rooms. If you are in an accident they will throw up the changes in the law that became enforceable on 01/01/1994 and how the installers blatant disregard for it either A;caused the accident or B;exasperated the injuries.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

This is interesting reading. Tons of guys running the old Fisher headgear, with that yellow "Decapitator" sticking out the front. But I don't see them on anything newer than the 94 basher mentioned. Apparently older trucks don't get in accidents, eh?


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

2COR517;803363 said:


> This is interesting reading. Tons of guys running the old Fisher headgear, with that yellow "Decapitator" sticking out the front. But I don't see them on anything newer than the 94 basher mentioned. Apparently older trucks don't get in accidents, eh?


Well, thats a simple 1. The old versionss are "grandfathered" in. You can buy one of the older trucks and even put a convetional mount on it (now-today) but anything after '94 ya can't. Manus. don't even offer a carton for a newer truck-say if u want have a blade and want to install that on a newer truck. 
I'll still hold up w/ the fact that I much prefer my ols style, cable ccontrolled, Western over any newer Western.
Of course, I suppose if we all still only had cable control plows, there wouldn't be V-plows availabale either.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Sno4U;803368 said:


> Well, thats a simple 1. The old versionss are "grandfathered" in. You can buy one of the older trucks and even put a convetional mount on it (now-today) but anything after '94 ya can't. Manus. don't even offer a carton for a newer truck-say if u want have a blade and want to install that on a newer truck.
> I'll still hold up w/ the fact that I much prefer my ols style, cable ccontrolled, Western over any newer Western.
> Of course, I suppose if we all still only had cable control plows, there wouldn't be V-plows availabale either.


Meyer has 17091 conventional 84-91 Ford and the 17078 73-87 chevy mount still on the books list price in the $1300 range.

the conventional mount cable operated Western was/is a great snow mover but it works just as well with a Elec. Solenoid controlled pump. My standerd 7.5 western conventional mount with the Elec/chartrige on a 91 V8 Dakota extend cab short bed is still maybe my favorite plow vehicle. Oh an Western made a conventional mount Vee as did Diamond and I believe Boss


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Basher, can I buy a conventional mount carton for my '97 1/2Ton, short bed, Dodger?
(Ya I know a 11/2 ton is alight truck but, its replacing a Jeep that got mashed last year)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

not after 94.


----------

